# [SOLVED] SimpleTech 320GB Hard Drive Issues



## KillerToaster

Hello, I recently purchased an external hard drive, produced by SimpleTech, and up until now (a few months after buying it) have been happy with it. However, a few days ago, a terrible thing happened, causing me much anguish: it ceased working properly. I would plug it into my Dell Laptop, loaded with 32-bit Vista, and a message would pop up saying that Vista needed to search for drivers to run the hard drive, even though they are loaded onto the hard drive itself. I emailed SimpleTech asking for help (they still haven't e-mailed me back; useless people) and wallowing in despair, unplugged it from my system and cried myself to sleep. When I woke in the morning, I plugged it back in, foolishly hoping it would work again...and it did. For absolutely no reason, it worked fine. After two days of being beautiful, it suddenly ceased working yet again. In order to prevent a mental breakdown, I was wondering if there was any earthly reason behind it's behavior. I looked online for the sounds dying hard drives make, and in the short period of it's ressurection, it sounded perfectly healthy. Would requesting back-up drivers from the worthless people at SimpleTech help the problem? Or could it be a problem with the actual device? I would greatly appreciate any help, as the data stored on that infernal thing is very important to me. Thanks again for your time.


----------



## twajetmech

*Re: SimpleTech 320GB Hard Drive Issues*

Hello and welcome to the TSF. If the external drive has provisions for external power you'll need to plug that in, usb ports cannot power a 320 drive. If the drive has 2 usb plugs (one for additional power) you'll need them both plugged in, and I would suggest that the laptop should also be running off of external power rather than battery. If you disconnect the usb drive or any other usb device without first stopping the device then sometimes the usb ports will fail to recognize the device when it is plugged back in, a simple reboot should do the trick. You can also check in the device manager for any yellow exclamation marks on your usb host conrtoller and see if the driver for it is in need of an update.


----------



## KillerToaster

*Re: SimpleTech 320GB Hard Drive Issues*

Thank you for your response!

The hard drive has only one usb plugin, which of course connects to the computer, as well as a power source plugged in elsewhere (sorry, should have mentioned this earlier). I did just realize that when it fails to run properly, the device doesn't fully start up, and you can't hear it running when you press your ear up to it. The only indication that the hard drive is working as all is that the lights on it blink on when the power switch is flipped. The device manager tells me what I already know; that my computer is failing to recognize the drivers on the device itself, so the only way for me to find the drivers is if my computer recognizes that my hard drive is not an "unknown device" , but a hard drive, which is impossible without the drivers. Quite the Catch-22. My thoughts hover between either some sort of a failure in the power supply to the HD, which could explain me not being able to hear it running, but which I also have no idea how to fix. The other idea which probably is the worse one is that I should pester SimpleTech with thousands of e-mails until they respond to me and hopefully send me drivers, even though the fact that the drivers are already on the HD persuades me to believe that it a problem within the HD itself. 

Hopefully this helps narrow down the problem, in a way that still leaves a solution. :smile:


----------



## KillerToaster

*Re: SimpleTech 320GB Hard Drive Issues*

Sorry for double posting, but something new happened. I twisted the power cable a bit, and now the device hums to life. The problem now is that it doesn't recognize the device at all. I tried rebooting my computer, and my usb mouse still works. Hope this is a positive step.


----------



## twajetmech

*Re: SimpleTech 320GB Hard Drive Issues*

Any drivers you need should be on simpletech's website, though normally you should not need any for a usb hdd. If the power cord/a/c adaptor is faulty or the hdd is loose in the enclosure(thus not making good contact) then you should pester simpletech to either replace the cord, a/c adaptor,or unit, and see if there are instructions on how to take apart the enclosure and reseat the drive/connections.


----------



## KillerToaster

*Re: SimpleTech 320GB Hard Drive Issues*

Pinpointed the problem. It's definitely the power cord, as after unplugging and replugging the HD it works beautifully. Huge relief to actually know why it's being difficult. I'll take your advice and pester them for a better cord, thanks a ton for the input. ray:

One free cookie coupon goes to you!


----------



## Check123

*Re: SimpleTech 320GB Hard Drive Issues*

I have the same problem. My Simpletech USB HD just died last week. was working fine but now when I turn it on the Blue circle light blinks once, the red power light stays on but my computer keeps saying it cannot recognize the device. I've been using it for 2 months now with no problems until now. Is this the same that happened to you?


----------



## KillerToaster

*Re: SimpleTech 320GB Hard Drive Issues*

Yeah, pretty much. Sometimes the blue ring didn't blink at all, but regardless it didn't work until I played with where the power cord meets the actual hard drive. The connection between the HD and the cord is finnicky, but after twisting the cord and such for a bit, the HD started working fine and has worked since.


----------



## User_Name

*Re: SimpleTech 320GB Hard Drive Issues*

Help me please. I read your posts and tried to do the same way but it didn't work.

I have a problem with my SimleTech 320 GB External HD too. It was working fine, but then I accidentally dropped it and it stopped working. The red light is on, but the blue light turns off after 2-3 seconds. When I turn the HD on, it starts (I hear the noise) but it lasts for a few seconds. Please somebody help me. Everything I have is in that HD.


----------

